# schaeffer oil products



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

had a demonstration today on schaeffer oil products...needless to say, we were pretty impressed....bought min. order of oil/grease to try out their products....any of you use it? worth the additional cost? it's quite a bit more expensive, but if performs the way they claim, be well worth the extra money.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Not totally on topic but I use Schaeffer Supreme 9000 in my diesel F350


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Not totally on topic but I use Schaeffer Supreme 9000 in my diesel F350


i'm curious....there's claims of 3-6% increase in fuel economy, with oil sample monitoring...sometimes doubling the manufacturer's recommended oil change intervals....you seeing any of that?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

dayexco said:


> i'm curious....there's claims of 3-6% increase in fuel economy, with oil sample monitoring...sometimes doubling the manufacturer's recommended oil change intervals....you seeing any of that?


Hard to say. Soon after using it for the first time, I had an electrical issue with my injectors. That lead to 4 injectors going bad. During that time, I was getting a pathetic 14MPG without any load. After the issue was fixed, I have gotten 21MPG hwy and 17.2 city. When I first got the truck, the best I had gotten was 17.8 hwy. 

So did I have an injector issue from the beginning (I bought it used) or did the Schaeffer oil really make a difference in mileage?????

I do notice it runs smoother once warm and definitely starts easier in the cold. Since my 6.0 injectors are so finicky, I will continue using this oil. I plan on adding a remote 1 micron oil filter in the summer to help keep the oil in even better condition.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

angus242 said:


> ...my 6.0 injectors are so finicky,


what year? any other engine issues? I have an '04 that I keep waiting for the shoe to drop on. Since new it's had some kind of undiagnosed cooling issue that I've read all manner of doomsday scenarios about but other than a very slow and steady consumption/burping of coolant it runs like a champ. I'd be very interested in knowing the experience you've had with th 6.0 diesel.
Ever had the cooling fan spool up unexpectedly?


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Day

Some of the bigger companies around here use oil products with monitoring that is supposed to increase mileage with longer oil change intervals. Not sure if it's Schaeffer. 

I'll ask some mechanics that use these types of oil their experiences next week at the coffee shop. Give us something to talk about besides lack of work.


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbup:use it in my equip and in my personal truck and my superstock mud racer. just checked rods and mains on my 468 cu/in 15to1 comp moto and the bearings were just like new!!!!:thumbup:


----------

